# [gelöst]usb 1-6.3: device not accepting address 6, error -71

## uhai

Nachdem ich mein system neu gebaut habe, bekomme ich beim Booten immer diese Fehler in den logs:

```
cat /var/log/everything/current | grep error

Oct 05 16:33:49 [kernel] [    1.436276] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

Oct 05 16:33:49 [kernel] [    2.220599] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 16:33:49 [kernel] [    2.407677] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 16:33:49 [kernel] [    2.659907] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 16:33:49 [kernel] [    2.846987] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 16:33:49 [kernel] [    3.442024] usb 1-6.3: device not accepting address 6, error -71

Oct 05 16:33:49 [kernel] [    3.924291] usb 1-6.3: device not accepting address 7, error -71

Oct 05 17:10:10 [kernel] [    1.443718] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

Oct 05 17:10:10 [kernel] [    2.237710] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 17:10:10 [kernel] [    2.424790] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 17:10:10 [kernel] [    2.676894] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 17:10:10 [kernel] [    2.864099] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 17:10:10 [kernel] [    3.459118] usb 1-6.3: device not accepting address 6, error -71

Oct 05 17:10:10 [kernel] [    3.954391] usb 1-6.3: device not accepting address 7, error -71

Oct 05 21:24:55 [kernel] [    2.231962] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 21:24:55 [kernel] [    2.418767] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 21:24:55 [kernel] [    2.670630] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 21:24:55 [kernel] [    2.858436] usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Oct 05 21:24:55 [kernel] [    3.453609] usb 1-6.3: device not accepting address 6, error -71

Oct 05 21:24:55 [kernel] [    3.935168] usb 1-6.3: device not accepting address 7, error -71

```

Da muss ich im Kernel (3.10.7) doch etwas übersehen haben, oder? So sieht das bei mir aus:

```
(chroot) livecd / # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MUSB_HDRC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RENESAS_USBHS is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FS is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_STORAGE_NUM_BUFFERS=2

# USB Peripheral Controller

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PXA27X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MV_UDC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MV_U3D is not set

# CONFIG_USB_M66592 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AMD5536UDC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET2272 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET2280 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EG20T is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBCOMPOSITE=m

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_NCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FUNCTIONFS is not set

CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_ACM_MS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_MULTI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_G_DBGP is not set

```

Was meint ihr?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Oct 06, 2013 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ich glaube nicht, dass das ein usb fehler ist, eher dateisystem.

was für ein dateisystem ist denn auf dem usb-stick/festplatte(?) und wie versuchst du das zu mounten?

----------

## uhai

sda3 ist in ext4 formatiert und das Root-Laufwerk. Monetan arbbeite ich im chroot von der Live-DVD und mounte /dev/sda3 problemlos manuell. Daher tippe ich auf einen USB-Fehler....

```
 lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub / D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0535 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Elements 2TB

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 18b4:1689 e3C Technologies DUTV009

```

Da ist nur die WD-Platte, auf die ich momentan nicht zugreife..

uhai

----------

## Christian99

Ich bin kein Experte, aber das sieht für mich aus, als ob man versucht ein ext4 dateisystem als ext2/3 zu mounten:

```
EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240) 
```

Die anderen fehlermeldungen sagen mir allerdings gar nix

----------

## l3u

Kaputtes Kabel? Sowas hatte ich bisher bei Hardwaredefekten oder nicht vernünftig unterstützen Chipsätzen.

----------

## uhai

ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, welches usb-Gerät ddas auslöst...

Die grub.conf habe ich um rootfs=ext4 ergänzt, starte demnächst neuen Boot-Versuch und werde wieder berichten...

----------

## Christian99

achso, der filesystem fehler hat gar nix mit dem usb problem zu tun.

Missverständnis meinerseits...

ja, wenn du rootfs ergänzt sollte das dann verschwinden. zu dem Usb problem kann ich dir dann leider nicht helfen.

----------

## uhai

ok, rootfs=ext4 hat das anscheinend gelöst, jetzt ist die Meldung weg  :Smile: 

Danke an alle für die Hilfe

----------

## Christian99

ist auch die usbmeldung weg?

----------

